# New 30qbhs Toolin' Around The Mid-west



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Finally... after over 2 years of dealing with SOB, I'm picking up my '08 30QBHS tomorrow! I'll be finalizing my PDI checklist tonight as it's getting pretty long. After all, there's a lot to go over.

The maiden voyage is going to be Three-Bears Lodge and Resort Jellystone Park in Warrens, WI. next week..... Just like every Memorial Day. The fam is SOOOO looking forward to the trip in the the new TT (first time pulling with my new TV as well!) We plan on taking some scenic routes on the way up there so we can get some good TV/TT action shots!







I'm sure one will be making the grade to earn a place in my forum sig.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Rob_G said:


> Finally... after over 2 years of dealing with SOB, I'm picking up my '08 30QBHS tomorrow! I'll be finalizing my PDI checklist tonight as it's getting pretty long. After all, there's a lot to go over.
> 
> The maiden voyage is going to be Three-Bears Lodge and Resort Jellystone Park in Warrens, WI. next week..... Just like every Memorial Day. The fam is SOOOO looking forward to the trip in the the new TT (first time pulling with my new TV as well!) We plan on taking some scenic routes on the way up there so we can get some good TV/TT action shots!
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your new purchase. Just in time to make it to the Spring Roll Out Rally in Galena this weekend. Temped??? Click here --> Spring Roll Out Rally


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congratulations!! 

Feels just like Christmas Eve doesn't it??









Sounds like you have a great holiday weekend planned with your family...

Enjoy!!


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

That's great news. Enjoy the new Outback and keep us posted on the trips and mods.


----------



## dmnmcutler (May 12, 2008)

My husband and I are looking into the 30 BHQS too in an 08. Please post your thoughts about it when you get it and try it out. I just made a post about the one we are looking at...Think I found my trailer. Will you peek at it and let me know your thoughts about the price since you just purchased one and let me know if I have everything in it that I will need. We are newbies to the TT world so we are still trying to figure out just what we need besides room, lol!

MElissa


----------



## armstrong (Apr 20, 2008)

dmnmcutler said:


> My husband and I are looking into the 30 BHQS too in an 08. Please post your thoughts about it when you get it and try it out. I just made a post about the one we are looking at...Think I found my trailer. Will you peek at it and let me know your thoughts about the price since you just purchased one and let me know if I have everything in it that I will need. We are newbies to the TT world so we are still trying to figure out just what we need besides room, lol!
> 
> MElissa


We love our 30 BHQS even though we have not taken it out yet but we have slept in it parked at the house. lol, Jeff Foxworthy would love that. You might be a ******* if you camp on the side of your houes.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

dmnmcutler,

I'll be more than happy to pass my thoughts on it after our tiger cruise. As for the deal... yeah... I saw that earlier. Personally, I thought it was a great deal on the 30BHDS. Your dealer was even nice enough to mention the $750 down payment rebate. I had to "remind" mine!









H2oSprayer,

LOL... By whatever are you talking about?!??!







Yeah.. I'm tempted but I just couldn't get the time off. DW has to many honeydew's for me. Honeydew this and honeydew that!

I'll be watching the boards for the next one.

All,

Thanks much! 
Giggity giggity!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That is one sweet Outback! If they offered that model when we were buying 3 years ago, I would have picked that model. The "bunk house" is awesome for the kids!

Enjoy


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Congrats on the new Outback! I can relate to how your feeling about the upcoming Memorial Day trip with the new trailer.
Memorial Day in Hocking Hills SP is our first campout of the season and the family is all excited.

You may want to consider going to the Niagra Falls Rally in August. I think there is a couple of spots left and will be a great
time.

Enjoy your trip and the Outback and we expect some pictures!

Mark


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

I like the idea of Niagra Falls in August. I'll be talking to the DW about that tonight!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats on your new trailer.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

You'll love Jellystone...we go there every July for a week. We love it even more now that won a raffle ticket/won a new camper there.









I would recommend getting a premium pull through site as they are shaded and have concrete pads to park on. Also, I would suggest renting a golf cart so that all can explore the entire facility. The weather might be a little cold for the outdoor water park so you may be buying a wristband for the indoor park.

Congrats on the new camper and welcome to the midwest!









bbwb


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

bbwb,

I've been hogging the premium pull thru site 80D/reserving golf-karts there for the past 3 years. And on that note... I was wondering who won my camper!









As for the wristbands... on holiday weekend's, they're part of the holiday pricing. We're hoping it's warm though. The past 4 or 5 Memorial Day's up there have been quite warm... surprising I know. Hopefully we'll run in to you at one of them. We frequent Freemont and New Caledonia Jellystone's quite often as well.

Well.... I just got done with my PDI. All in all things went well. Here are the issues I found....

1. Rear top shell... wasn't caulked.
2. Screw missing from inside vent mount
3. Some weird screw wedged between the LP line and the underside. Didn't belong there at all. 
(Yes... I brought my "roller board" and inspected the entire underside!!!)
4. 3 light bulbs burnt out.
5. Bad A/C breaker
6. Hole in lower door screen

Not too bad considering, that this was a transaction that happened REAL fast.

Regardless... the TT looks great, the Titan pulls it great, and [email protected] I finally got my Outback.









Cue 1970's Shaft-style strutting music


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Rob_G said:


> (Yes... I brought my "roller board" and inspected the entire underside!!!)


The guy doing your PDI knew he was in for a world of hurt when he saw you yank the roller board out from your truck. HAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

First off.. new forum sig pic! AAAWWW RIGHT!!! Can you dig it?!?! I knew that you could!









Actually... it was the second PDI I've done with her. First time was pretty much "yeah.... ok" with the Zeppelin... not this time! I came prepared. Also made them bring me a ladder so I can inspect the roof!

I also had 2 PDI list's... the 1 that is ref'd around here that's hosted at geocities.com. That one's ok but I used this one for the biggie. VERY thorough checklist that I picked up on the KRVCG forums.

I will give the delivery specialist this.... she does rock! I missed the hole in the screen. She caught that one. Of course I said I was testing her integrity but I have to be honest. Burlington RV in Burlington, WI. really took care of me. They gave me all the time in the world to go over it with no hassle. The DW didn't even mind since they have a coffee house with free wifi on site!


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Rob, we are taking the site right behind you 101D....although we are not going to be there until July.








We have never stayed there on a holiday weekend so don't know about the specials. sounds like there is some value there. My daughter and the neighbor girls figured out how to sneek into the indoor waterpark and would spend most of their time there. Mind you there are plenty of outside water features to use, they just have to be different, I suppose it is the thrill of the hunt.









I always like the programs that the staff puts on at night, usually very entertaining. We won the raffle ticket playing "Are you smarter than the Rec Staff". We'll have to see what my winnings will be this year









Let me know how my site will be







Could leave me some firewood or adult beverages if you want!

bbwb


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

LOL... Too funny! Here's what I'm going to do. I'm going to check out the site next week, talk to who ever is staying there, and let him know that I'm going to bury a present for you guys there! Once planted, I'll leave you clues on where it is.

Should be fun!


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Yeah, that does sound like fun....a scavenger hunt









bbwb


----------

